# JUnit und JSPs



## Tobias (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte demnächst JUnit in einem Vortrag vorstellen. Meine eigenen Entwicklungen waren eigentlich immer Applikationen, diesmal jedoch muss ich vor einem Publikum sprechen, dass sich ausschließlich für die Webprogrammierung und da speziell für JSPs interessiert.
Servlets kann man ja mittels Mock-Objekten wegkapseln, aber JSPs? Das ist doch zu annähernd 100% prozeduraler Code - wo setzt man den da am besten an, wenn man dafür Unit-Tests schreiben will?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (3. Mai 2006)

Öhm..verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ... JSP sollten nichts weiter enthalten als pures (X)HTML und Taglibs. "Code" sollte sich in JSPs gar nicht aufhalten. Von daher wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie Du eine JSP durch JUnit testen solltest.


----------



## kama (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wie wäre es, wenn Du die JSP's von der Anwenderseite her betrachtest. Also von Seite des Web. Dazu kann man JWebUnit sehr gut verwenden.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Tobias (4. Mai 2006)

@Gast: In deren JSPs wimmelt es von Scriptlets...

@Karl-Heinz: Danke, ich werde mir das Framework mal näher anschauen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

